# An amazing project



## Doering (15 Nov 2011)

Not sure if this has been discussed, but what a brilliant idea!

RCAF Aircraft to fly very special Aluminum from Alberta to London to be part of a major Bomber Command Memorial. 

http://www.bombercommandmuseum.ca/photos_temp/newsrelease_remembrancedayingots.pdf


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2011)

Long overdue. A matter of honour for the 10,659 Canadians who died in Bomber Command.
Failure to award these men a campaign medal was, and is, a disgrace.


----------



## Pusser (15 Nov 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Long overdue. A matter of honour for the 10,659 Canadians who died in Bomber Command.
> Failure to award these men a campaign medal was, and is, a disgrace.



I disagree that there was any failure to award the personnel of Bomber Command any campaign medals.  Depending on the circumstances, these folks were awarded one or more of the following campaign stars:

1)  1939-45 Star
2)  Aircrew Europe Star
3)  France and Germany Star

Then there were the Defence Medal, the War Medal 1939-45 and the Canadian Volunteer Service Medal.

I think the idea of using the aluminum from an Bomber Command aircraft in the memorial is fantastic idea and really pretty cool, but medal issue should be put to bed.  Everybody who fought in the Battle of the Atlantic got an Atlantic Star, but there was no Fifth Canadian Escort Group Star.


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I disagree that there was any failure to award the personnel of Bomber Command any campaign medals.



2011
"*World War II Bomber Command Medal*:
http://www.parl.gc.ca/Content/Sen/Chamber/411/Debates/009db_2011-06-21-e.htm#45

Hon. Michael A. Meighen: Honourable senators, this past Saturday, June 18, 2011, marked exactly three years or 1,095 days since the Senate unanimously passed following motion:

*That the Senate urge the Government of Canada to take appropriate steps to end the long and unjust delay in recognition of Bomber Command service and sacrifice by Canadians in the liberation of Europe during the Second World War.*

On March 24, 2010, prior to the second anniversary of the Senate's recommendation, the Leader of the Government in the Senate, Senator LeBreton, stated:

*The government is aware of the unanimous recommendation of the Senate and believes in its importance. . . . *Hopefully, the question of Senator Meighen will spur me and them to get moving on this, as I am well aware that some of these people are quite elderly.

Subsequent to that, Senator Segal posed questions on July 6, 2010, and October 28, 2010, to ascertain what progress had been made. A September 27, 2010, delayed answer to one of Senator Segal's questions stated:

*Although Veterans Affairs Canada has no authority or responsibility for the creation of new honours, the Minister of Veterans Affairs has written to the Governor General asking that the creation of a new honour, for members of Second World War Bomber Command, be considered by the Honours Policy Committee.*

*How many more of these gallant individuals will have to pass away before the Senate's recommendation is finally acted upon? It seems this ball is being passed from one player to another without any resolution.*

Hon. Marjory LeBreton (Leader of the Government): I thank Senator Meighen for his question and for quoting me accurately.
I believe that the government owes a great deal of gratitude to all of those young Canadians who crossed the Atlantic to join the Royal Air Force and the Bomber Command.

*I am informed that the matter of formal recognition has now been reviewed by the Honours Policy Subcommittee, and I am also informed that the Honours Policy Committee has yet to meet. *

I will attempt within the next few days to find out when they will meet so that this next step can proceed. I hope another year will not pass to precipitate the honourable senator having to ask me the question again. I fully support what he has said.

Senator Meighen: I am sure that with her persuasive powers the leader can considerably lessen that 1,095-day delay. It is time for action and the end of discussion. *There is unanimous feeling in the Senate. I am certain that the question is one of sorting out the bureaucracy * to bring about this very well-deserved recognition of our heroes.

Senator LeBreton: I am in total agreement with what Senator Meighen just said, and I thank him for raising the matter today."

Royal Canadian Air Force
"*Senate urges recognition for Bomber Command*":
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=6629

House of Commons - U.K.:
"His motion, which has attracted 125 MPs' signatures, declares: "*The failure of the Committee on the Grant of Honours, Decorations and Medals at the end of the war to recognise service in Bomber Command as an operational qualification for decorations was a mistake that should now be rectified for this unique service*."
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/columnists/article-557343/Why-political-correctness-denied-wartime-bomber-crews-honour-deserve.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I disagree that there was any failure to award the personnel of Bomber Command any campaign medals.  Depending on the circumstances, these folks were awarded one or more of the following campaign stars:
> 
> 1)  1939-45 Star
> 2)  Aircrew Europe Star
> ...



I agree.  My Uncle was posthumously awarded medals appropriate for a member of Bomber Command, among those was the Aircrew Europe Star for example.  If that's not recognition, I don't know what might be.  Also agree with the metal being added to the memorial, again, fitting tribute and contribution.


----------



## Pusser (15 Nov 2011)

Further to my last (and I apologize for going off tangent, but I have to respond to the above Senate quote), but if the Senate voted unanimously to give free ice cream to all hockey players, would it necessarily be the right thing to do?

Bomber Command was a formation within the Air Force, much like a division in the Army or an escort group in the Navy.  It fought in several campaigns for which its members were indeed recognized with appropriate campaign stars.  Why is this not enough, when it seems like it was enough for everyone else?  Why do we need a separate medal for a formation, to add to the campaign stars that members of that formation already have for the same service?  Where will it stop?  Will we next need to establish a medal for the First Canadian Division?

It's worth noting that George VI did ask about five years after the war that no new honours be created for the war.  He felt it was inappropriate that actions in the past should be judged by the standards of the future.  It is also worth noting that the Governor General has no authority to create honours.  The Queen herself would have to approve this based on her minister's advice.


----------

